

My open source HTML5 puzzle game - adam-a
http://ohgames.co.uk/pingpongspidermother/

======
html5
Hi OhGames!

Just a quick note that I tested the game on Safari (Latest/Mac) it the
keyboard keys are not recognized.

Regards, HTML5

~~~
adam-a
That is strange. I don't have a mac to test on until next week unfortunately.
Thanks for the note though.

~~~
html5
Download Safari on Windows and give it a try. Also test it on iOS & Android if
you can.

------
timinman
It's not loading for me at the moment.

~~~
adam-a
I don't know what was happening, it seems to be ok now, perhaps just a little
busy. I only have a cheap VPS.

------
dvoiss
Game plays great for me, nice job!

------
uokesita
Nice

